# CLAT



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

Hi!

I gave CLAT this year just 4 fun and out of pure luck i got selected.

My score is 124 and my rank is 606 ( out of 21353 students) i can't beleive it but we will celebrate later first i want to know if anyone know which college i can get at this rank???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

You should get in the National Law School.
Btw, the topper ie Rank 1 is from my city and studied in my school!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You should get in the National Law School.
> Btw, the topper ie Rank 1 is from my city and studied in my school!



The point is which law school??


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

I think you should go for the online counselling first and see what happens. As per the website, they will announce the counselling dates soon.

Link is there in the website home page.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

^^ U also gave clat??


----------



## Tech&ME (May 31, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> ^^ U also gave clat??



No!! My cousin did gave this exam.

Give first preference to: Bangalore (Best by all means) during online counselling.




thetechfreak said:


> *Any National Law School*. Maybe Bhopal? Try that.



What any National Law School ? 

This is not some kind of 'Trial and Error' procedure to follow!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

Guys, sorry for that. Post deleted 
out of my field 
btw, yes give first preference as Bangalore


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

As I said earlier,I think the experience matters in the profession of law. 
If a lawyer has graduated from the best of colleges does not always imply he is a good lawyer since they are weighed by experience.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

Bangalore is impossible

lets wait and see



> Guys, sorry for that. Post deleted



How can we delete our post


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Bangalore is impossible
> 
> lets wait and see
> 
> ...



Click on Edit your post. Then click on Delete and then select Delete Message. Finally click on "Delete this Message" at the bottom.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 31, 2011)

thanx never looked there


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

this is the ranking

1)NLSIU , Bangalore
2)NUJS, Calcutta

Nalsar , hyderabad is also an option... try to get one of these.. look at previous year counselling and u'll get a better idea


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ ya found first cutoff list 

trying to find second cutoff

i am satisfied with gnlu / hnlu


----------

